# boot loader - how to make it read the config files from the prompt ("OK")?



## tingo (Aug 6, 2022)

Is there a way to make FreeBSD's boot loader read (or re-read) the config files (like /boot/loader.conf) after you have escaped from the menu to the boot loader prompt?
When I read the sources in /boot/lua it seems like there should be a "read-conf" command, but it doesn't exist when I try from the "OK" prompt. 

The reason I need to escape to the boot loader prompt is to set a different boot device (set currdev=disk1p7) temporarily. But I also need to apply a tunable that can only be set after the vmm kernel module is loaded. Contents of /boot/loader.conf

```
root@kg-pod530:~ # more /boot/loader.conf
vmm_load="YES"
hw.vmm.amdvi.enable=1
pptdevs="1/0/0"
```


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 6, 2022)

The loader command `show` has all the boot loader variables along with kenv.
I don't know of any way to reload.


----------



## covacat (Aug 8, 2022)

try reload-conf or read-conf /boot/defaults/loader.conf


----------

